# Mixed-Up Stock List, but Working so far....Share Yours



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought I'd share my somewhat crazy stock list. Inhabitants are housed in a 180 gallon tank (5 foot long, 2 foot wide, and 30 inches high). Initially I was growing up some species for an all male tank, but decided to just go with lager species over-all. Might end-up keeping some female Rostratus, but am not totally sure yet what to do with the sand-divers.

3 Burundi Fronts (Unsure Sex, thinking 2M/1F)
3M P. Phenochilus Tanz. 
2M P. Spinolatus Tanz.
1M T. Intermedius
1M Hybrid Peacock 
7 Juvie F. Rostratus
3 Clown Loaches
3 Synod. Multies
1 Snowball Pleco
1 Queen Gold Nugget Pleco
1M Albino Bristlenose Pleco
1 King Tiger Pleco
1 Mango Pleco


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought a 4-foot 55 gallon off Craiglist not too long ago and the fish came with it.

In the tank currently is:

1 Hemichromis bimaculatus (Red Jewel)
1 Protomelas taeniolatus (Red Empress)
1 Pseudotropheus acei
1 Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"
3 Julidochromis Marlieri
2 Bumblebee catfish
1 common pleco

It also had two Cynotilapia sp. "White Top Hara," but they've since been moved into another, more suitable, tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BigFish77, how many years have you had them in the same tank?


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

The Fronts, Pheno, Spinolatus, and all bottom feeders have been together for over a year. I know the Rostratus are going to get really big so I added them last to the tank. The Rostratus have been in the tank for maybe 3-4 months purchased them at 1 inch size. I am not totally sure what type of numbers of Rostratus I should keep. I was thinking 2 Males and 3 females, but might just keep 1 male and some females, or just 1-2 males alone depending upon how aggressive they get with age. I don't really have alot of decorations in the tank, so the haps have plenty of room to swim. I do however, make sure I have small to mid sized pvc tubes etc for the cleaning crew to escape predation at night.
Here is a quick pic sorry about flash.


----------



## dellins (Oct 18, 2009)

55g Malawi setup
3 Labidochromis Caeruleus 
3 Labidochromis Freibergi
2 Pseudo Acei
2 Nimbochromis Venustus
3 Tropheops Chilumba
2 Pseudo Demasoni
2 Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya)
2 Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap

Have had them together for about 2-3 weeks now, so far so good. Already looking for another tank for when they dont get along.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

dellins, thats alot for a 55g, LOL. Stocking like this makes purchasing another tank not so hard to do.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Right now they are mostly juvies and three of them are 4 inch's and are in a 65 gallon (48"x24x18) but am working on getting my 150 put together!(60x24x24). A glazer as a bro-in-law is a good thing  my stock is not crazy or out of the ord.

stocking list is as follows 
1 Aulonocara "Rubescens Albino" --->Dragon 
1 Aulonocara (Rubescens) ----> Comet 
1 Aulonocara baenschi ---->Banana 
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Pt.)----> LIghting 
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Chirwa Is.)/shallowtail---->Lemon 
1 Aulonocara koningsi ---->Blueberry 
1 Aulonocara maylandi ---->Match Stick 
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hongi Is.)---->Stratta 
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)---->Midnight 
1 Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Nakantenga Is.)---->Sunny 
1 Astatotilapia nubilus---->Happy 
1 Placidochromis electra ---->Sky 
2 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)---->Reef/Firecracker 
1 Protomelas taeniolatus (Namalenje Is.) Stripe 
1 Sciaenochromis fryeri (Cape Maclear)---->Oscar 
2 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli)---->Bert/Erinne 
1 chinese algee eater---->sucker 
1 golden chinese algee eater---->suckie 
yea my wife and kids helped name them


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats alot of Aul. Species, would love to see some pics of all those guys. I have names for each of my fish except my fossie, since they all look the same right now.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Housed in a 125G

31 Pseudotropheus Demasoni
3 Labidochromis caeruleus
2 Copadichromis Borleyi Kadango
1 Eureka Red Peacock
1 Nagara Flametail Peacock
1 Iodotropheus Sprengerae
1 Metriaclima Greshakei
1 OB Peacock 
1 Clown Pleco
1 Regular Pleco
1 Clown Loach

I want to add another peacock or 2, and up my clown loach count to 3, then be done for a while. I will continue to thin out the Demasoni as they grow, as they are breeding like rabbits. I'm hoping to find people to trade with, as I want to convert my tank decor over to Texas Holey Rock. It gets expensive to fill a 125G with all new rock...lol 

Thoughts or Comments?

Scott


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

*mmz3*

sunny and banana aren't going to like each other when they get older, as well as lemon and stratta they are all very similar yellow peacocks


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Neo, you can always give me some demasoni for a rostratus or two. Your clown loach will be happier with 2 more buddies for sure.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Bigfish,

I will defenitely hook you up with some Demasoni. I had a guy help me out getting started so I will pay it forward. Give me a bit to grow them out, Out of the 30 or so Demasoni I've got, only about 8 are adult and breeding size. On top of that I honestly don't know the male/female ratio, I just let them do their own thing. It's worked pretty well so far. My wife is also very very attached to them. It's her favorite fish and when I told her I needed a larger to tank to continue to let them breed, I had a 125G in three weeks....lol :thumb:

I also have 2 unusual fry in the tank right now. They seem to look like Demasoni, barring etc, but I noticed tonight that they have some yellow coming in on the top of their dorsals and tail. I'm not sure where they came from, but it's interesting to say the least. I need to sort them out as well, I don't want to be giving away dirty fry.

Also, I have a breeding pair of jeweled cichlids with 5 of their fry left that I want to give away. Know anyone that's interested? One of the parents isn't doing to well, the other is in great shape.

Scott


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> *mmz3*
> 
> sunny and banana aren't going to like each other when they get older, as well as lemon and stratta they are all very similar yellow peacocks


sunny is a very dark sunshine. almost looking like a yellow shoulder,were as banana is pure bright yellow. lemon is what u call a shallow tail and is a very pale yellow. and stratta iam not sure if hes going to be yellow at all!! he is looking like a elecric hap alhi atm....but iam hoping for the best they were all about 1"-1 1/2 when introduced to the tank together.

as i sid they are all pretty small atm hes a few pic's


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

mmz3, thats a huge bubble wall. I will tell you from experience that Aul. Jacobs are really mean once they mature. The otter point will probably beat-up some of your others. I had an Otter, OB and a Sunshine, the sunshine was left finless from the otter. After removing the sunshine the otter was left finless from the OB. Now I only am keeping one peacock, which is a hybrid I think, but has colors similiar to a red shoulder.

Neogensis, I would love some dems and am totally willing to wait. I am going to remove some of my Rostratus and probably the male T. Intermedius who is kinda a lost soul in my tank. I am hoping the dems will be fine in some pvc caves that the haps are too large to care about. I am in Toledo, so its no big deal for pick-up or delivery. As for the jewels, I don't now anyone I that is interested, sorry.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

This is way overstocked. 
125 gallon 72x18x24.

2 Labeo Fullerborni Males
2 Aulonocara Lwanda Males
2 Clown loaches
1 Tiger Pleco
7 Albino bushy nose
2 regular bushy nose
2 clown Plecos
7 Copadichromis Borleyi Red Fin Juvies
1 Aulonacara Ngara Flametail Male
4 Albino Taiwan Reef 3m/1f
4 blood red jewel Cichlids
3 pundamalia Nyeri 1m/2f
5 Hap Blue back scraper 2M/3f
5 Aulonacara baenschi 2m 3f
1 Copadichromis Trewavassae Male
1 melanichromis auratus female
3 Albino sunburst peacock 1m/2f
1 hap flameback Male
1 8 inch tire track eel
1 6 inch peacock eel
1 8 inch Tanganyikan eel
2 Taiwan reef males 
10 assorted unidentified female peacocks
7 hybrid mutt yellow labs
25-30 unknown mutt fry and juvies

The fish in this tank spawn regularly and the eels do a pretty good job of keeping the fry eaten. No fish that are spawned in this tank could be sold because they are of questionable lineage. 
With this many fish maintenance is a beast. 25% water change every other day. Filtration is 3 Emperor 400 and 3 filstar XP3. I run UGF with 2 penguin 1140 powerheads and have 2 koralia 4 for more water movement. If too many fry start to survive I catch them and feed to my red tail catfish in my other 125 gallon.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

super DM,
I would think the Red Fins would fill the tank enough themselves as they age, LOL. I am wondering is your Copadichromis Trewavassae Male colored up? I have never had luck with those guys in my tank they were always shy and never colored. The one time I bought a nice male he lived for 3 weeks, I went out of town and came back to a beat up male that passed days later. You guys need to post some pics with your list to make this thread really interesting.


----------



## eg8r (Jul 28, 2009)

I have two female Aurora that I am going to trade in at the LFS when I bring in my Aurora fry and would like to get a few new fish. I had a Yellow Lab in the beginning when I did not have as many fish and he did not make it. Now with as many as I have the aggression in the tank has dropped drastically so i was thinking maybe the lab would make it this time.

I know that I have some no-no's going on like mixing lakes and the auratus so I am open to possible stocking changes. The auratus turned almost completely black and I think he is pretty darn cool looking but I don't know how much longer he will play nice. Most of my fish are already in the 3.5" - 5" range (hongi is 6") and the auratus is on the small side like the demasoni.

Any suggestions?

65 Gallon 
3 Aurora
1 Ndumbi
1 Demasoni 
1 Hongi
1 Kenyi
1 Red Zebra 
1 Cobalt
1 Auratus
1 Jewel 
1 Maingano
1 Melanochromis Chipokae
1 Tropheus Pemba 
1 Rock Kribenis
1 Elongatus Chewere


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

here are some pics of the little Intermedius, he is small but you can see the red tint in the fins already.


















Here is the beta Spinolatus, brother to the colored male from the previous page in this post. He is a lard-ash, pooping while in the pic, sorry LOL.









These are two of my 3 Male pheno's they are both speckling up nicely, My third is the lowest on the list, but he is still showing speckles. Enjoy....


----------



## mfishnurse (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 100 gallon 5'L x 18"w x 22"H that I just recently added a lot of stock. I moved a few from my 55 gal tank: 1 yellow lab juvie, 1 metriaclima estherae (red zebra), 1 pseudotropheus crabro (bumblebee) juvie, 1 light blue/black stripes male-?unknown fish, 1 OB peacock male black/orange,white juvie, 1 midnight peacock male, 1 pseudotropheus aceai male (juvie), 2 botias, and 1 synodonitis catfish. I then chose a variety of all male cichlids to move in and join them:
1 labidochromis caeruleus-yellow lab
1cynotilapiaafra cobwe 'orange back'
2 cynotilapia afra Likoma 'red top" 
1 cynotipapia sp 'lion' Mara rocks
1 labidochromis sp 'super red top kimpuma'
1 metriaclima greshakei Makokola Reef 'Ice Blue'
1 metriaclima sp Mbwecca mbwecca
2metriaclilma sp 'Elongus chailosi' Citande Island 
1 Metriaclima sp 'Zebra Long Pelvic' Mdoka 
1 Pundamilia pundamilia Hippo point 'Blue Bar'
1psesdotropheus flavus Chinyankwazi
1 Pundamilia nyererei Anchor Island
1 pseudotropheus sp 'Polit' Lion's cove

Thus far there has been only minor skirmishes in the tank for supremecy. No major fighting for territory, etc. I have been surprised with the large number of fish. However, there are lots of plants and hiding places for the fish to get in and not be chased to death. I'm really pleased with the way it's working!


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

My male trewavasae doesnt stay colored all the time but he does color all the way up occasionaly. The Red Fins will not be in there as adults as they are just growing up to be sold. Probably around 4 inches and they will be gone and some new 2 inchers put in.


----------

